# Sponsored Post: TiVo Factory Renewed Bolt with Product Lifetime (“All-In”) Service. $299.99.



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

We're thrilled to be able to offer a great deal on TiVo Factory Renewed Bolts that include a full ("All In") TiVo subscription.

Three versions are available (see attached comparison chart):

-Bolt OTA VOX - 1 TB, 4 tuners, antenna only - $299.99
-Bolt VOX - 500 GB, antenna or Cable, 4 tuners - $299.99
-Bolt VOX -1 TB, cable only, 6 tuners - $349.99

New parts (power supply, VOX remote, HDMI cable) included.

Additional hard drive capacities available.

While supplies last.

For more information or to order, see TiVo Bolt with No Fees.


----------

